# Michaela May - A bayrisches Madl 15x



## Nipplepitcher (26 Mai 2009)

Auch heute noch eine Topfrau. Alle Achtung Michi :WOW:


]

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com[/URL


:drip::drip::drip:


----------



## General (26 Mai 2009)

für die reife Dame


----------



## Tokko (26 Mai 2009)

für die pralle Lady.


----------



## astrosfan (27 Mai 2009)

War schon eine dralle Schönheit :thumbup: 
:thx: für die Bilder


----------



## AlBundy67 (27 Mai 2009)

danke für das Posting - das ist eine klasse Frau!!!


----------



## Unser (27 Mai 2009)

Nipplepitcher schrieb:


> Auch heute noch eine Topfrau. Alle Achtung Michi :WOW:
> 
> 
> ]
> ...




Für ihr Alter Grandios:thumbup:


----------



## Weltenbummler (27 Mai 2009)

sexy Michaela.


----------



## süssau (27 Mai 2009)

Einfach Spitze!


----------



## Kenzo (27 Mai 2009)

Klasse Bilder DANKE


----------



## thomashm (28 Mai 2009)

Sehr schön.


----------



## Max100 (28 Mai 2009)

ja, die Frau hat Klasse

:laola2:


----------



## alfebo (28 Mai 2009)

Supi Piks ! Danke dafür


----------



## calliporsche (28 Mai 2009)

Schöne Bilder.
Danke


----------



## 4nd3rl (28 Mai 2009)

irgendwie und sowieso


----------



## Oberschwabe (28 Mai 2009)

danke für die schönen Bilder


----------



## MrCap (31 Mai 2009)

*Vielen Dank für den bayrischen Leckerbissen !!!*


----------



## strike300 (31 Mai 2009)

lecker wie leberkäs


----------



## slipslide2000 (5 Juni 2009)

Es sollte eigentlich "boarischs Madl" heissen.
Trotzdem danke für die selten gezeigte Michaela.


----------



## termi5 (6 Juni 2009)

diese nippel g..l


----------



## siegal (6 Juni 2009)

A schöns bayerisches Madl


----------



## [email protected] (6 Juni 2009)

super


----------



## HeyJoe63 (6 Juni 2009)

oh Ja !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jean58 (6 Juni 2009)

:thumbup:wie es sich für ein bayrisches madl gehört mit viel holz vor der hüttn


----------



## kure (6 Juni 2009)

einach immer wider schön die bilder von der Michaela


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juni 2009)

prima fotos


----------



## NAFFTIE (6 Juni 2009)

tolle pics danke dafür


----------



## grindelsurfer (6 Juni 2009)

Sehr heiß!Vielen Dank!


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2009)

:thx: Ja,Ja Tolles Madel


----------



## Rheydter2 (11 Juni 2009)

Nipplepitcher schrieb:


> Auch heute noch eine Topfrau. Alle Achtung Michi :WOW:
> 
> 
> ]
> ...






die gutste ist auch schon was älter, aber danke, echt geil


----------



## strike300 (11 Juni 2009)

hmmmmmm lägger


----------



## stummel (15 Juni 2009)

Diese Bilder kannte ich überhaupt nicht von der Michaela aber sie sieht wunderschön aus darauf


----------



## melone22 (15 Juni 2009)

is ne coole sammlung!!!


----------



## tiger2000 (1 Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank vor allem für die mir noch unbekannten Bilder.


----------



## tier (4 Juli 2009)

Danke, Top-Bilder! Is ne hübsche Frau und gut gebaut!:thumbup:


----------



## mhaugk2000 (4 Juli 2009)

ja schon ziemlich reif die Lady



Nipplepitcher schrieb:


> Auch heute noch eine Topfrau. Alle Achtung Michi :WOW:
> 
> 
> ]
> ...


http://www.imagebam.com


----------



## Bulletin xad (4 Juli 2009)

Das war, ist und bleibt eine ganz tolle Frau.
Wie man sieht, geht es offensichtlich auch ohne Schönscheitschirurg.


----------



## fisch (6 Juli 2009)

:laola2:
Macht auch ohne Dirndl eine bombige Figur.


----------



## Cersanitum (26 Juli 2009)

Da sollte mal der Playboy anfragen.
Eine klasse Frau!


----------



## lurdik (26 Juli 2009)

Tja die bayrischen Madels haben odentlich Holz vor der Hütten.


----------



## chega (2 Aug. 2009)

Die Michaela - Natur pur - lekker


----------



## Longjack (2 Aug. 2009)

klasse bitte mehr


----------



## Pujo (2 Aug. 2009)

:3dthumbup:is schon schön, gell


----------



## hcb (2 Aug. 2009)

Klasse Sammlung. Danke


----------



## darwin14 (4 Aug. 2009)

Kennt jemand die Szene aus: "Der falsche Pass für Tibo"?

Darin ist Michaela total nackt zu sehen.


----------



## oettu (4 Aug. 2009)

Mit der würd ich auch gern mal baden gehen.


----------



## pofan (4 Aug. 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup: SUUUUUPER KLASSSSSE !!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## xxsurfer (5 Aug. 2009)

Auch wenn schon etwas älter.....immer noch sehr sexy,danke dafür.


----------



## lennyk1971 (5 Aug. 2009)

Sehr toll


----------



## tomtom2104 (5 Aug. 2009)

Nipplepitcher schrieb:


> Auch heute noch eine Topfrau. Alle Achtung Michi :WOW:
> 
> 
> ]
> ...



ja ist immer noch heute eine tolle frau. tolle alte schmankerl danke


----------



## Wahli22000 (8 Aug. 2009)

Klasse T-Shirt


----------



## cutter (8 Aug. 2009)

Nicht schlecht!


----------



## neman64 (11 Aug. 2009)

Heiße Michalela.

Danke für diese tollen Bilder


----------



## Sammy_230 (27 Aug. 2009)

*:thumbup:*Die Frau ist immer noch super sexy, einfach toll Danke.


----------



## dani79 (27 Aug. 2009)

danke..tolle bilder:thumbup:


----------



## harka (12 Okt. 2009)

Ach mann ja. Waren das noch schöne Zeiten. :-((


----------



## ingridforever (18 Okt. 2009)

Cersanitum schrieb:


> Da sollte mal der Playboy anfragen.
> Eine klasse Frau!



hier 198105


----------



## henrypeter (18 Okt. 2009)

super frau auch nach langer zeit gerne gesehen


----------



## MartinKrohs (12 Nov. 2009)

Da möchte man doch echt die Glocken leuten hören... :thumbup:


----------



## kurt666 (16 Nov. 2009)

Einfach geil diese Frau!! Danke!!


----------



## scheckter (18 Nov. 2009)

Die Frau bewegt sich seit Jahrzehnten auf Top-Niveau


----------



## Fattl75 (18 Nov. 2009)

Sehr schöne Bilder. Danke dafür.


----------



## bedabizkit (18 Nov. 2009)

Oh May o May!


----------



## prinect (19 Nov. 2009)

einfach eine tolle frau!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## walme (19 Nov. 2009)

vorletztes bild =senta berger ,



 für klasse Bilder


----------



## Soloro (19 Nov. 2009)

Ein pfundiges Weib!
Vielen Dank dafür!:thumbup:


----------



## torfkopp155 (21 Nov. 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

dem Poster und der Michaela!


----------



## wgrw3 (21 Nov. 2009)

ja tolle frau


----------



## flr21 (3 Mai 2010)

vielen Dank


----------



## poppstar (4 Mai 2010)

jo mei ... is des schen.


----------



## Hessel (4 Mai 2010)

vielen Dank für die Schönethumbupthumbup


----------



## pevla44 (5 Mai 2010)

genialer Busen...


----------



## zauber484 (8 Mai 2010)

es ist wirklich eine tolle Frau !!


----------



## triple1 (10 Mai 2010)

sehr nett:thumbup:


----------



## schneeberger (10 Mai 2010)

Ja früher waren die Damen auch (schon / noch) freizügig.


----------



## sixkiller666 (10 Mai 2010)

tolle pics


----------



## rasperson (10 Mai 2010)

Super


----------



## kervin1 (11 Mai 2010)

Sehr nett


----------



## ich999999 (11 Mai 2010)

lechzz Danke


----------



## ianpaice (20 Juni 2010)

Tolle Frau, tolle Bilder! Danke!


----------



## bigiheine (28 Juni 2010)

super Bilder


----------



## Punisher (28 Juni 2010)

tolle Möpse


----------



## Rambo (28 Juni 2010)

Danke für die super Bilder von Michaela! Eine Klassefrau!


----------



## Superfan (29 Juni 2010)

sehr schön :thumbup:


----------



## Houston1000 (29 Juni 2010)

wow, klasse pics.
danke dafür


----------



## vienna77 (30 Juni 2010)

nett nett
DANKE


----------



## Rover01 (30 Juni 2010)

Das macht die gute Alpenmilch :thumbup:


----------



## pappa (30 Juni 2010)

das ist eine Interessante Frau auch heute noch


----------



## Billy Shears (14 Juli 2010)

jo mei, fesch war's scho!


----------



## Mandoki (13 Mai 2011)

Danke das sind Superbilder


Nipplepitcher schrieb:


> Auch heute noch eine Topfrau. Alle Achtung Michi :WOW:
> 
> 
> ]
> ...


http://www.imagebam.com


----------



## Mandoki (13 Mai 2011)

danke


----------



## casimir (28 März 2012)

Auch heute noch verdamt sexy


----------



## katzen3 (28 März 2012)

super


----------



## gs10010 (28 März 2012)

Sieht sehr nett aus!


----------



## lauda70 (22 Juni 2012)

sehr sehr hübsche und ansehnliche Frau


----------



## Jone (22 Juni 2012)

Danke fürs posten dieser Sammlung :thx:


----------



## paulnelson (1 Dez. 2012)

vielen Dank für die Bilder von Michaela - einige hatte ich bisher noch nie gesehen !


----------



## rek (3 Dez. 2012)

die wär schon etwas gewesen, damals!


----------



## Mainz (7 Dez. 2012)

ganz schön prall


----------



## Don T. (27 Dez. 2012)

nett nett nett...

danke sehr


----------



## Don T. (31 März 2013)

sehr nett ! ! !


----------



## kimba (31 März 2013)

Schöne Wet T-Shirt Bilder!


----------



## argus (31 März 2013)

:thx: klasse frau,super bilder:thumbup:


----------



## roberto_1 (3 Apr. 2013)

a wahnsinns mutti


Nipplepitcher schrieb:


> Auch heute noch eine Topfrau. Alle Achtung Michi :WOW:
> 
> 
> ]
> ...


http://www.imagebam.com


----------



## michel90 (3 Apr. 2013)

heiß!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mumubaer (9 Apr. 2013)

Eine meiner absoluten Lieblinge!


----------



## Wulfi666 (9 Apr. 2013)

Wow, die war ja mal richtig hübsch.


----------



## scully007 (17 Sep. 2013)

Lecker! Danke!!!


----------



## Voyeurfriend (23 Okt. 2013)

A hübschs Madl!


----------



## WSV (24 Okt. 2013)

danke dir )


----------



## hasil (9 Nov. 2013)

Da ist was dran!


----------



## @ndi (9 Nov. 2013)

was sagt dazu wohl kall dall? PRALL!


----------



## dulaq (18 Nov. 2013)

super danke


----------



## publica (19 Nov. 2013)

War nie gute zeit


----------



## dooley242 (21 Nov. 2013)

Sehr lecker.


----------



## rotmarty (21 Nov. 2013)

Die hat ja Wannsinnsnippel und Mega -Glocken!!!


----------



## benprojekt (1 Jan. 2014)

Super danke!!!


----------



## Garbage66 (1 Jan. 2014)

die war mal klasse, die Frau!


----------



## n.i.mandt (1 Jan. 2014)

Tolle Sammlung!


----------



## Old Boy (4 Jan. 2014)

hat was die Gute


----------



## kurt666 (9 Jan. 2014)

Tolle Arbeit und eine schöne Frau. Danke!


----------



## reinhardp (9 Jan. 2014)

cool danke


----------



## Anjo (22 Apr. 2015)

Michaela hat echt hammergeile Titten


----------



## katzen3 (22 Apr. 2015)

danke für die tollen bilder


----------



## RudiRudi (2 Mai 2015)

Ja, da ist die Welt noch in Ordnung. Echt, rund und schön.Danke!


----------



## jaydoo (9 Aug. 2015)

Jaja, die Jugendfotos von der Micha. Immer wieder schön anzusehen.


----------



## Erlkönig (16 Jan. 2016)

Nipplepitcher schrieb:


>



Bestens ausgestattet die Frau.
Gefällt mir.Und auch heute noch gar nicht so alt wie ich dachte.


----------



## paulnelson (26 Jan. 2016)

Michaela ist einfach eine tolle Frau !


----------



## amateur (18 Apr. 2016)

Drall und prall!


----------



## FirefoxUser (19 Apr. 2016)

vielen dank.


----------



## josefr (30 Nov. 2016)

Sehr sexy, die Michaela May


----------



## michaela52 (21 März 2017)

darwin14 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die Szene aus: "Der falsche Pass für Tibo"?
> 
> Darin ist Michaela total nackt zu sehen.



Dieser Film wurde am 23. Sept 1980 um 19:30 Uhr im ZDF gezeigt. Michaela May war bei den Dreharbeiten also ca. 28 Jahre alt.
Da er in späteren Jahren vermutlich nicht wiederholt und auch nicht als Kauf-Video herausgebracht wurde, müssen die Bilder wohl als im Archiv verschollen angesehen werden. Sehr bedauerlich für die Fans von Michaela May in diesem Forum!


----------



## Tittelelli (21 März 2017)

Anjo schrieb:


> Michaela hat echt hammergeile Titten



da hast Du doch gleich wieder was zu rubbeln:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Smurf4k (22 März 2017)

Herzlichen Dank :thumbup:


----------



## Rotonrai (27 März 2017)

Dankeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Rotonrai (3 Apr. 2017)

Dank frau may


----------



## Flash (11 Apr. 2017)

Danke für die schönen Bilder von der May


----------



## bullabulla (11 Apr. 2017)

Richtig klasse!!!


----------



## Aabraaxxas (10 Mai 2017)

danke für die tollen fotos


----------



## walter807 (18 Mai 2017)

bayern hat tolle madln


----------



## norbertncb (7 Juni 2017)

> Darin ist Michaela total nackt zu sehen.


Es gäbe auch noch ein paar Szenen aus Münchner G'schichten, einer uralten Serie, aber da habe ich nirgends etwas gefunden.

norbertncb


----------



## Meickel (18 Sep. 2017)

toll die Frau


----------



## scnews (18 Sep. 2017)

Wahnsinns-Frau!


----------



## bruce233s (19 Sep. 2017)

traumhaft:thx:


----------



## wiggum (5 Okt. 2017)

das waren noch zeiten


----------



## michaela52 (28 Aug. 2018)

Das vorletzte Bild (mit Perücke und oben ohne vor einem Regal) zeigt nicht Michaela May, sondern die 1942 geborene Elke Deuringer in dem Film "Wenn die prallen Möpse hüpfen" aus dem Jahre 1973.


----------



## weazel32 (28 Aug. 2018)

Nipplepitcher schrieb:


> Auch heute noch eine Topfrau. Alle Achtung Michi :WOW:
> 
> 
> ]
> ...


----------



## michaela52 (26 Mai 2020)

michaela52 schrieb:


> Dieser Film wurde am 23. Sept 1980 um 19:30 Uhr im ZDF gezeigt. Michaela May war bei den Dreharbeiten also ca. 28 Jahre alt.
> Da er in späteren Jahren vermutlich nicht wiederholt und auch nicht als Kauf-Video herausgebracht wurde, müssen die Bilder wohl als im Archiv verschollen angesehen werden. Sehr bedauerlich für die Fans von Michaela May in diesem Forum!



Nachtrag:
Im Mai 2020 ist der Film "Der falsche Pass für Tibo" als DVD in einem saarländischen Verlag erschienen. Sehr überraschend nach 40 Jahren in der Versenkung. Gegebenenfalls also nach dem Filmtitel googeln.
Michaela war in ihren Filmen in sexy Szenen zu sehen, total nackt aber nur hier in zwei Szenen.


----------



## aloha (3 Juni 2020)

Danke für die Bilder


----------

